# How to polish a bathroom sink drain



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Mothers works well. Brasso and Neverdull are another could of good options. 

I have found that glass cooktop polish works well (along that Barkeepers friend) too.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Never heard of Mothers. I use Noxon on all my drains and my SS sink one or twice a month...
it makes it look brand spanking new.


----------

